# Non-Leather Pouch Materials?



## Rahdzhilla

Lookin to do my first fab on a sling shot and thinking about ratchet strap material for the pouch, any other options?


----------



## Flatband

Hi Zhilla,
well I've tried a ton of materials over the years and I always come back to good Cowhide leather. Pigskin is also very nice. Kangaroo is probably the strongest of leathers but you have to get the right thickness (Falconry Grade) and it is expensive. I have tried Nylon,Plastic,Rubber,screen Netting, a variety of textiles,and I even gave a few different tape types a try-(Good Old Duct Tape was the best). My advice,stick with leather,it' s the best material. Have fun! Flatband


----------



## huey224

i found a very nice peice of kangaroo leather but not sure how thick it was, and it was about $30 aud.


----------



## e~shot

Check this link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4690-lightest-strongest-pouch/page__p__48039__fromsearch__1#entry48039


----------



## Dayhiker

Irfan, thanks for reminding me about this. I had fully intended to follow up on Wingshooter's instructional posts on how to weave pouches. But unfortunately I have the attention span of a ferret on caffeine. i will try to remember not to forget.









Wingshooter is one of the best!


----------



## e~shot

Check this post too http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7586-what-can-i-say-i-am-a-hillbilly/


----------



## Elastic Innovations

good idea.. it should be strong enough.


Archer46176 said:


> I have been toying with the idea of using seat belt material. The only thing with using nylon material is singing all the cut ends so it doesnt ravel. I had also thought of possibly using small gromets for the banding holes. I have gotten no farther than just thinking about this though.
> Paul(INDIANA)


----------



## Elastic Innovations

I always wanted to use some sort of kevlar/carbon material. I know it would be strong/light enough, but it would take some really precision sewing skills. Also, the problem with textiles is that their fibers could get snagged and start to fray. I have always liked diverse materials on my slingshots!


----------



## Hit and run

Archer46176 said:


> I have been toying with the idea of using seat belt material. The only thing with using nylon material is singing all the cut ends so it doesnt ravel. I had also thought of possibly using small gromets for the banding holes. I have gotten no farther than just thinking about this though.
> Paul(INDIANA)


You could heat the ends up with a lighter to prevent the raveling. When it's molten you can even shape it a bit so it has no sharp edges.


----------



## frogman

There has been several posts showing a "how to" of Nylon woven pouches. I like Nylon for it's toughness, but, that is where it stops. The problem with Nylon is it is too slick, or slippery and can cause what I call misfires. On the release the material is so slick that the projectile can slip and you get misfires. I have to throw in with Flatband, LEATHER is the way to go. Frogman


----------



## NightKnight

Have you tried using the self centering plastic pouches that Saunders uses on their Black Mamba bands? It is probably the lightest and most durable pouch I have seen yet.


----------



## dgui

Dont like the Plastic Pouches so I cut them off of the bands and make two sets of bands.


----------



## ERdept

SOMEONE please try TYVEK.

You know the post office mailing envelope you can't tear open.

They sell strips of it on ebay...............

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyvek-sheets-fabric-art-collage-paper-strips-bands-/180667216300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6fc3d61f96


----------



## TimR

ERdept said:


> SOMEONE please try TYVEK.
> 
> You know the post office mailing envelope you can't tear open.
> 
> They sell strips of it on ebay...............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...=item6fc3d61f96


I had one of those mailing envelopes so i cut a pouch today. Punched a hole, used my finger to stretch it, and it shredded. It may be hard to open a package but an ounce of pressure is enough with a hole.


----------



## Aras

Maybe you could use a little piece of a ecologic shopping bag. Strong fabrique


----------



## WC28

i use canvas from some of my older sails if you sew the ends off so you have no split ends it works great and its cheap


----------



## NaturalFork

I am telling you guys. Try the Scotch tough tape. It is indestructible as a slingshot pouch and super light.


----------



## dustyjoe

im in the prosses of tring gorilla tape increadibly strong held my weaight about 130lbs folded 5times and it weighs 4grams trimmed up.the only scotch tough tape I could find was clear dont know if thats usuall


----------



## Scouter

For years I always used a piece of rubber bicycle inner tube... Worked great!


----------



## wildwilly

I think Footballs are made of pig leather that is why they are called pig skins. might be a good source for pouch leather if you dont mind taking apart a Football. Watch out thought some Footballs are made of vinyl or plastic old worn out high school practice balls may be a good source to check out. I may check some of the local schools myself as a matter of fact. Thanks to all who suggested pig leather !!!


----------



## archerben15

I have made pouches out of lots of things in my life, but the ones that work the best were all buckskin leather between 3/16" and 2/8". duct tape works but they need to be replaced alot. thin tire rubber can also work somewhat decently.


----------



## gabeb

My choice is elk hide. I get it from a local fly fishing shop where they throw away the fur patches. You have to cut off as much fur as possible, burn it with a lighter, rub it on a semi-circle file then repeat until there is only hide. They are great and last more than 1000 shots even with hunting bands. Moose hide is even better but it takes a lot more work. The best part is that unlike kangaroo, pigskin, or cowhide pouches is that with a little work the materials are free.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I get the most satisfaction and tactile feedback using ordinary cow hide. I'm sure other leathers, and exotic ones, can "feel better" somehow but for me, it's just good ole cow hide, suede to the fingers, slick to the ammo...suede is more tactile and sticks better to fingers than the top grain side. I've bought leather scraps at a pittance from a leather shop in town but that was to use for things other than pouches, I've used shoes and boots for most of my pouches and they were not too thick and gnarly either.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Anyone ever tried Jeans? If you sew 2 layers properly jean material is hella strong.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

WC28 said:


> i use canvas from some of my older sails if you sew the ends off so you have no split ends it works great and its cheap


I'd love to see a few pics of these to see how you did them.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

The jeans/denim idea sounds good, it would be quite tactile, i.e. not slippery. Yeah, I can see sewing a pouch with double layer denim, with a surge on the edge to prevent fraying, and perhaps a button hole stitch to prevent tear outs might be kewl. And it would look kewl too. I guess there are a lot of viable alternatives to leather if one is absolutely not going to use leather. Worst nightmare for a vegan, having to walk the plank made of beef jerky into an ocean of cow's blood. Eeeuuuuw.

My ex sister-in-law is a vegan, she visited us once here in Ecuador, not a scrap of leather on her..all synthetics and cotton to include shoes. Man, she could cook! Vegan hamburgers were delicious and so was the vegan meatloaf (sorry, lentil loaf). But I had the worst case of breaking wind I can remember. I think I created an explosive atmosphere. Gawd! I coulda blown myself up! I left vegan in the wind (literally and boy did I) after she left and went back to being a carnivore. I do feel guilty eating an animal which died in misery for my spaghetti meat sauce and pork chops and fried chicken, but all in all I'm not gonna change.


----------



## Bajaja

I use linatex pouch for two years and never go back for leather. Sorry for poor pic quality..

View attachment 99315


----------



## HurdalikCini

Since im too lazy to go find some leather i use ribbon bands to make pouches. Simply make 2 stopper knots on each end of a 15cm piece and its ready. Attaching to tubes is really easily. Tho i dont know how would one attach it to flats.

It lasts apprx 300 shots


----------



## inconvenience

My absolute fave is the single layer Roo from Simple-Shot. When you get them they are a littke stiff. I just carry them around a few days and rub them like a worry stone when I think about it. They become buttery soft while being the strongest pouches I have encountered. I have used triple 3/4" x 1/2" .040 with them (when I first shot through a coconut) and the light thin pouch handled even that much pull.

I have punches and stuff. But nothing I can make is as good.


----------



## Js77

I like the feel of cowhide also, even though it's thick and adds some weight to the pouch. Reducing speed and causing painful hand slaps. Correct me on the speed thing if I am wrong about that? Overtime though they break in and become soft and easier to manage.


----------



## Js77

Chuck Daehler said:


> The jeans/denim idea sounds good, it would be quite tactile, i.e. not slippery. Yeah, I can see sewing a pouch with double layer denim, with a surge on the edge to prevent fraying, and perhaps a button hole stitch to prevent tear outs might be kewl. And it would look kewl too. I guess there are a lot of viable alternatives to leather if one is absolutely not going to use leather. Worst nightmare for a vegan, having to walk the plank made of beef jerky into an ocean of cow's blood. Eeeuuuuw.
> 
> My ex sister-in-law is a vegan, she visited us once here in Ecuador, not a scrap of leather on her..all synthetics and cotton to include shoes. Man, she could cook! Vegan hamburgers were delicious and so was the vegan meatloaf (sorry, lentil loaf). But I had the worst case of breaking wind I can remember. I think I created an explosive atmosphere. Gawd! I coulda blown myself up! I left vegan in the wind (literally and boy did I) after she left and went back to being a carnivore. I do feel guilty eating an animal which died in misery for my spaghetti meat sauce and pork chops and fried chicken, but all in all I'm not gonna change.


----------



## Js77

????


----------



## the core

I love the synthetic stuff of these new chinese pouches.


----------



## kupis

Where do you get the red ones??

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

I have made them out of duck tape over paper and that works pretty good but nothing beats a good piece of cow hide for me .


----------



## the core

kupis said:


> Where do you get the red ones??
> Thanks
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


I found them on ebay.uk. 
They cost only a few bucks and wordwide shipping is free!


----------



## twang

the core said:


> kupis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the red ones??
> Thanks
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I found them on ebay.uk.
> They cost only a few bucks and wordwide shipping is free!
Click to expand...

often you can buy them with bands on at no extra cost.the red ones are quite small, ideal for 7/8mm balls.(the chinese seem to like 8mm.)for 5mm tubes. singles.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

I have had amazing success with hook on one side and loops on the other velcro strap. Never snapped one yet... The bands always wear out first


----------



## VAshooter

I've got a paper bag full of deer hide and elk hide. Some of it I got back in the 1960's and 1970's. I never thought about using it for making slingshot pouches. Guess I'll have to drag it out and try it.


----------



## bcuyle

I've been thinking of Fel-pro 3127 It's gasket material identified as Fel-Pro RUBBER-FIBER SHEET 1/16 #375-3127


----------



## romanljc

Flatband said:


> Hi Zhilla,
> well I've tried a ton of materials over the years and I always come back to good Cowhide leather. Pigskin is also very nice. Kangaroo is probably the strongest of leathers but you have to get the right thickness (Falconry Grade) and it is expensive. I have tried Nylon,Plastic,Rubber,screen Netting, a variety of textiles,and I even gave a few different tape types a try-(Good Old Duct Tape was the best). My advice,stick with leather,it' s the best material. Have fun! Flatband


Besides leather i found that you can make pretty good pouch with duck tape over papper folded a few times . But i still have to agree with flatband leather is my favorite.


----------



## Cjw

Tried them all and I'll stick with leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork

Leather is the best . In the US you always have leather available .


----------



## rockslinger

treefork said:


> Leather is the best . In the US you always have leather available .


Yep, leather for the win!


----------

